# Recent visit to my local Humane Society



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Today was quite a good day for me to be at the Humane Society visiting the cats (My grandma & grandpa would have a FIT if I came home with one), because for one thing, the weather was weird. By the time I came home, there were flurries where I live. Anyways, I met a cute female Tonkinese cat named "Dite", and she fell madly in love with me. She had that typical Tonkinese voice that almost sounded Siamese to me. Then, there's Blossom. What an adorable cat Blossom is! She's a Maine **** (or a Maine **** Mix), and she's a calico! She really enjoyed having me visit. At one point, she looked at me lovingly, cane up to me, and nudged my face while purring loudly. I told her she was a very sweet cat, and she showed it! She would chirp at me to pet her, and she'd rub herself against my legs. She hasn't jumped on my lap yet, but if she's there the next time I visit (which hopefully will be sometime this upcoming week) she might jump on my lap. I always think it's hilarious when a cat I've barely met comes up to me, and jumps on my lap, settles in, looks at me, and purrs like crazy!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Are you doing volunteer work there? Are you going to be regularly visiting the shelter to visit the cats?? That is a great service you are doing for the kitties; as you know, it is so easy to fall in love. I am limited to 5 here at home otherwise I'd be the crazy cat lady of VA!!


----------

